# CALLS for a CAUSE # 6 Final Auction (SOLD)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, this is going to be the final set of calls. I want to thank everyone for their participation in viewing and bidding on these calls. I also want to thank and apologize to all the other call makers for allowing me to kinda steel the Predator Calls Forum Section for these past few weeks. I have quite a story to tell to begin with.

This is a set of 4 Bocote (Mexican) calls. There is 2 closed reed calls(1mid range and 1 long range), 1 open reed and 1 proto type call that I believe is going to be a hot item as it is so different sounding than anything i have ever used. It is capable of 4 different sounds out from the same call but is a closed reed call. Currently Itzy is the only other person to have this call so maybe he will chime in at some point. All 4 calls are turned out of the same piece of wood. (see photo of alignment).









This has been a really neat journey for me. When I found out that it was ok for me to do I was really great full to be able to do this. I had a lot of calls made and it was only a matter of choosing which ones it would be. The first Saturday after the auction started I woke up from a dream with 4 calls in my mine and how they looked and what they would be shaped. Then Stonegod made a comment

Posted 06 May 2013 - 08:16 PM

Yeah.....yeah.....yeah.....we read that it was one of your first calls and one of your personal favorites......and you use to sleep with it under your pillow and dream of future calls to be made........now go find some dang road kill deer and make some frigging sausage!!!!LOL


Like This
Life is tough......it's even tougher if you're stupid!

I found this to be a little indication i was on the right path.

The first call I turned happen to be the proto call. I was not at all impressed with the wood looks because it seemed extremely dry and dull looking. It did not have the really yellowish and black grains that I attributed to Bocote wood. I went ahead and decided to turn the rest of the calls. Before I new it I had turned all the calls in just a couple hours from start to finish which is how long it usually takes me on just a single call.

I really didn't see anything very special in these calls until I was doing the finishing sanding when I started realizing these were very special calls. I will go into more detail about each call in a little bit. I called Bar-d and asked it it was all right if I did something special to these calls to associate these calls with the http://josephthomasfoundation.org/. So I had all 4 calls laser-ed with the initials JTF (see pictures tomorrow) I didnt think anybody would mind. I will say I had them laser ed by someone who had never done "them duck dynasty type calls" They are not perfect but then them coyotes aint never gonna see them before you at least shoot at um!

These 3 pictures are as vague as i could make them. I will be posting better pictures once I get to work tomorrow and can down load them from my camera. These pictures are from my cell phone and are plain. It will be tomorrow evening before I can post and write about them.

Again all moneys will go to the http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ and help those that endure more than most of us will ever know.

This auction is going to run till next Sunday the 26th of May and end @ 9:00 pm CST. I thought this would allow everyone to raid couches, trucks .Clothes dryers and piggy banks to finish this auction off.

Rodney

If you are not a member of PredatorTalk.com and wish to bid, please register and help us support this worthwhile cause.

















I will go into detail tomorrow and I believe everyone will agree these calls are truly special once I unveil everything about them

Thanks again and sorry for being so long winded!!!

Rodney


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The call I have that Rodney is speaking of.... Will be the first call I use my next time out. I really like the sound but, I also like that I can play the coaxer with a short quick inhale between rabbit screams. It really adds to the realism of a struggle.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Got word that past debts are now considered paid so I can bid once again in good faith..........

$70.00


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nicely done Rodney I may have to get in on these....................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

at least 30 a piece...........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A great looking set of calls. I really hope I get paid before this auction is over!!!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully the laser engraver can add a few letters......

$87.50


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was thinking about bidding on these also, but the other half said I have enough calls already that I don't use. I tried to tell her it is a donation for the kids. I got the evil eye again.

Bid high Stonegod, bid high. lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now thats shaking the tree :getrdone: :clapclap:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe if I take her out for supper later in the week she will forget about me bidding again.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

just not going to tell the wife ..... might be time to remember where the mad $$$ is hid.......damn----- metal detector needs batteries....

$105.00


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

$110


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$150.00

good night all......................


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow $160.00 already and you haven't even been able to see the true special-ness of these calls. So as I promised here they come.

This first picture shows the lettering JTF for The Joseph Thomas Foundation.









This next call is the proto-type call. It was the first call turned. I believe this is gonna be a great call. This call can be blowed from either direction to achieve totally different sounds.























The next call is a closed reed long range call. The grain on this call is some what unique but then Bocote is know for some major grain fluctuations.

















Ok now what you been waiting for!!! This next call is an open reed call. The call has a set of "predator eyes" that just screams predator call. I thought this was just cool as could be. It can make some really high pitched kiyi's and some good barks and howls.

















This last call is a closed reed mid range distress call. It speaks for its self as to it" Uniqueness "This call's spirit should truly bring goodness with it.

















I hope you enjoy these calls and they touch you the way they have me. I am so grateful to have been allowed to turn them for this special event. I really want to thank everyone for your participation during this auction.

God Bless

Rodney


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DAMN DUDE :clapclap: :clapclap:

youve realy out done yur self with these calls

whom ever wins this autcion is surely gonna have a very special set of calls

good for you on doing this for the kids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All I can say is that they are in a class of their own, more than awesome.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW!!!! Great pics showing the beauty of the calls..... now to strategize.......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That open reed call is just simple awesome. Zoom in on the eyes and you can see the pupils and the top of his muzzle. You have outdone yourself on this one Rodney. 10 stars for you.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to be really interesting come Sunday................only the shadow knows


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SG, how much furniture did you sell for this auction?

Got a feeling you might have to get the neighbors furniture also.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got batteries for the metal detector-- hopefully I can remember where that jar is buried....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

out frickin standing Rodney!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very very nice set of calls !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

wooooooooweeeeeee nice lookin calls!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Come on paycheck!!!!!!! Love to have these.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to get ugly..........................i like it that way LOL


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

ahh...... the calm before the storm.... everyone must be strategizing for a massive flurry of bidding.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just :fishing: and a little :stirthepot:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sic'em boys...................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful R-O-D-N-E-Y remember the sausage ordeal......just sayin'


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeay yeah and you never got the sausage either, right !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Tapped out.......purse strings.......sausage....... lack of sausage........How to decipher the code words.

Do allegiances need to be formed to up the ante? Will the West rise to the occasion?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Lets see.........4 calls .......... 4 people...........naugh that wouldn't be fair..........(or would it)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr. Pebbles you can go ahead and send me your address if you wish!!

Ridney


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oooor.......theyr'e waiting till the last minute........ h34r:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Possibly a good time for spell check ?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just because I can - $175.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

sssshhhhhh..................don't tell her

Just had to throw in a bid as I will be gone all weekend and might not get a chance to bid again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

spell check : thick----t h i c k , yep its spelled right LMAO


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That was Good ED LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish to retract my pebbles comment. So now we can move forward but before I can call you the Stone God we must gravel over your next bid it seems to me that any God of any sorts would always be the high man on the totem pole therefore he would also be the high bidder on this auction!!! Just sayin here we are gong into the final round and your not leading the pack.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

If Stonegod feelings are hurt I guess that means that the new display cabinet he built will go to the winner....... wonder if he built it to really show off the beauty of the calls....... hopefully a nice contrasting color that will look good on the mantle......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> To late Rodney...... you've already deeply hurt my feelings.....I don't know if I'll be able to recover in time to continue bidding.....we'll just have to wait and see.


Geez ...Someone hand me a shovel......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What, I get the display cabinet too. Can't wait.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't even rent it !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Less than 3 1/2 hours. Is everyone waitng till the last minute ? Is the bidding over? Will SG place his high bid only to be out bid again at the last minute? I am in Okla so not able to monitor full time. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope ya guys can bid it up. My cash flow didn't come through. Plan on making a donation to the cause when it does. Great set of calls, whoever wind the auction is gonna be the proud owner of a great set of calls and have a huge smile on their face for the cause they donated to. You got a big heart Bigrowdy1!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Ruger. Less than 2 hours guys!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on winning the calls, my plan didn't work as we had some people over to look at our rental.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like it's congrats to dwtrees ??? Great fundraisers- lots of fun. Along with Ruger's there will be another donation heading your way---Thanks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dwtrees congratulations on winning the final set of calls.With all these calls I hope you have plenty of places to hunt.

I want too thank everyone for viewing and being a part of these auctions. I hope everyone enjoyed them as much as I enjoyed making them.

I want to remind everybody though the auctions are over you can always make contributions to the foundation http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ .

I hope we can do this again in the future because I am sure there will always be those in need.

A dollar don't go nowhere nowadays but the memory of a smile on a child will last forever!!!

Thanks again everyone!!

Rodney


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations dwtrees on a fine set of calls and to everyone who bid on all the calls during this auction event.

Rodney, outstanding work on these calls and seeing a method of getting some monies to a VERY worthy cause.

WAY TO GO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

To All:

On behalf of the Joseph Thomas Foundation, I want to thank all involved with these auctions. Thanks for looking, thanks for bidding and thanks for visiting our website. Some of you guys were lucky enough to win these beautiful calls. Some just missed but your participation was vital and appreciated nonetheless. Thanks to all you other fine call makers for allowing us to do this for the kids without complaint.

A special heartfelt thanks to Rodney for his efforts on the JTF's behalf. This was Rodney's idea and he took care of everything and we greatly appreciate it. There are many "good guys" on this site and Rodney is certainly one of them.

Thanks to those who have sent direct donations through the website itself. Even though our service area is limited as a small foundation, the needs of families with medically fragile children are everywhere as is the support of good people like yourselves.

Thanks to those who have kept the JTF link on their posts to help us show people what we do. I invite you to drop by the site occasionally and look around. We are currently working on plans to effectively double our service area and God willing will be able to help more families in the future.

God Bless You All

bar-d :hunter:

Danny L. Thomas

Treasurer

Joseph Thomas Foundation

http://josephthomasfoundation.org/


----------

